# Flash games use up a lot of bandwidth?



## Black Panther (Dec 31, 2010)

Yesterday my daughter spent nearly all day playing online flash games on and off. I checked my internet usage, and found that I had used up 1.2GB  -- I guess it's safe to conclude that this was due to the games?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Up or down?

Flash does have a peer assist feature.  It could also be that the flash content is simply poorly programmed.  Flash isn't exactly the go to medium for experienced programmers.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 31, 2010)

I've used up almost 300MB's before just from spending all day looking at websites so its safe to say flash games will use more due to having to download the info before you can play the game.

I can try a small test and post back in about an hour to see what sort of bandwidth it uses.
Easy to do to i rekon, Reset my router stats hit flash games and see how many MB's it racks up.

Test started, Current bandwidth just from loading a few pages lol
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/MB]:	394.00 / 1.53 Update coming later.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

flash content (games or videos) has to download, so yes heavy use could add up to a GB or so.


my advice is bandwidth meter pro, it can show the network traffic of the machine you install it on.

obviously any LAN transfers will screw up the results, but its a good way to see if its her using the bandwidth or not.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 31, 2010)

Well after just a few mins here is the bandwidth used.
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/MB]:	920.00 / 9.34 < alomst 10MB's already.

most of these flash games also have a video of some sort that stremes as the flash game loads so that will also rack up some bandwidth.

My test was done with no other devices connected to the pc or router and safe to say that if i carryed on for an hour i would probs hit 500+MB's


----------



## Disparia (Dec 31, 2010)

I just grabbed 100MB+ in two minutes. DownThemAll plugin


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 31, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> i've used up almost 300mb's before just from spending all day looking at websites so its safe to say flash games will use more due to having to download the info before you can play the game.



+1


----------

